# What cross tires are you racing for Front Range?



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

This question for all the crossers in the Front Range of Colorado.

What cyclocross tires (clincher) do you like for racing and training?

I'll be racing cross for the first time this fall and am looking for recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

mich mud2 or swalbe racing ralph were what I saw the most of last year as far as clinchers..


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Shameless Bump!*



cyclevt said:


> This question for all the crossers in the Front Range of Colorado.
> 
> What cyclocross tires (clincher) do you like for racing and training?
> 
> ...


What DO you use?

[Dale, Kirk, Matt... please don't answer, because I know what you use.]


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Maxxis Raze


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

i just picked up a pair each of hutchinson piranha and bulldog since they were cheap (from chainlove.com). will probably depend on the race which one i run on.


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

*tubbies*

well, i have a bunch of different tires but seem to mostly use the challenge grifo 34s. clinchers i would say i would use something agressive like the rr's or muds. anybody try the small blocks?


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

the only clincher i really like is the Mudd 2
but you can get away with something with less tread on the rear in most conditions

didn't get to trying too many diffrent clinchers as i eventully made the jump to tubies

highly suggest doing so.


----------

